# Ön vagy maga?



## Tengerresz

Kivel szabad magazni és kivel nem? Maga-t-csak ferfiak között szabad hasznalni, akik nem ismerik egymást?
Előre is köszönöm


----------



## Abendstern

Magázni azt szoktuk, akivel nem vagyunk közvetlen, meghitt viszonyban, pl.: idősebb embert, aki nem közeli rokon; férfiak nem közvetlen nőismerőst (és persze fordítva is); üzletfelek egymást; stb.
"Magá"-t nem csak férfiak használhanak egymás között, hanem bárkik, aki magázódnak és egyenrangúak (úgy értem az egyenrangúságot, hogy pl. egy iskolás gyerek nem szólítja meg a tanárát úgy, hogy "maga", hanem Tanító bácsi, később Tanár úr, stb.). 
Magázáskor "ön"-t és "magá"-t is lehet használni, nagy különbség nincs a két szó között, de az "ön" talán tiszteletteljesebben, távolságtartóbban hangzik.


----------



## Tengerresz

Köszönöm szepen.
De nekem egy ismeretlen nővel szemben nem szabad magazódnom-ugye? Ezen nem fog megsértődni?


----------



## Abendstern

Egy ismeretlen nőt (vagy egyáltalán egy ismeretlen felnőtt embert) magázni kell, tehát ha nem így teszel, és látja rajtad, hogy jól beszéled a nyelvet, neveletlennek tarthat.


----------



## Zsanna

Úgy is megközelíthetjük, hogy nemcsak ajánlatos, de biztonságosabb is magázással kezdeni egy társalgást (főleg nő és férfi kapcsolatban). Valószínűleg sokkal kevesebb azoknak az eseteknek a száma, amikor ez gondot jelenthet, mint a fordítottja. A hölgynek kell javasolni a tegezést, ha a magázást nem tartja megfelelőnek.


----------



## muguete

Szerintem manapság egyre inkább elválik a kettő használata: az "Ön" sokkal udvariasabb, míg a "Maga" már szinte kivétel nélkül mindig hordoz egyfajta lenéző, slendrián fennhangot...
Egyéni vélemény, én így látom és tapasztalom a hétköznapokban. Az is előfordul, hogy térségenként változik. Nagyvárosokban ez a jellemzőbb.
És valóban jobb magázódással indítani egy társalgást...


----------



## Zsanna

Muguete, igazad van és több okból is... 
Nemcsak abban, hogy van különbség az ön és a maga használatában (bár úgy tudom, hogy ez mindig is így volt), de abban is, hogy az eredeti kérdés ez volt (és nem a tegezés és a magázás közötti különbség, ami felé fordult a hozzászólásaink iránya). Tekintve azonban, hogy Tengerresz megelégedett a válaszokkal, lehet, hogy nem úgy gondolta a kérdést, ahogy az megjelent a címben. (Kiderül.)


----------

